
EU commission recommendation on usage of mobile technology to combat Covid-19 - mrleiter
https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EN/TXT/HTML/?uri=CELEX:32020H0518&from=EN
======
justinclift
They seem to be at least trying:

    
    
      (10) Paramount throughout the process should be respect for all fundamental rights, notably privacy as well as data
           protection, the prevention of surveillance and stigmatization.
    
        On these specific issues, the Toolbox should therefore:
    
        (1) strictly limit the processing of personal data for the purposes of combating the COVID-19 crisis and ensure that
            the personal data are not used for any other purposes such as law enforcement or commercial purposes;
    
        (2) ensure regular review of the continued need for the processing of personal data for the purposes of combating
            the COVID-19 crisis and set appropriate sunset clauses, so as to ensure that the processing does not extend beyond
            what is strictly necessary for those purposes;
    
        (3) take measures to ensure that, once the processing is no longer strictly necessary, the processing is effectively
            terminated and the personal data concerned are irreversibly destroyed, unless, on the advice of ethics boards
            and data protection authorities, their scientific value in serving the public interest outweighs the impact on
            the rights concerned, subject to appropriate safeguards.

